# Stock Rearend



## Jay29 (Feb 28, 2007)

Will the factory rearend stay together if this thing hooks with slicks?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Jay29 said:


> Will the factory rearend stay together if this thing hooks with slicks?[/QUOTE
> 
> *UH ????*


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

stock engine?


----------



## Jay29 (Feb 28, 2007)

If I was to put Slicks on this thing with out having any work done to the rearend and this thing hooks up will the rearend stay together?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I don't see how they will fit without mod work in the fender wells. If you can get it to work, I see no reason for the rear end to come apart unless you turn it in to a race car without beefing up the gearing. *


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Jay29 said:


> If I was to put Slicks on this thing with out having any work done to the rearend and this thing hooks up will the rearend stay together?


At the track nearby with drag radials the engine will bog or the clutch will slip atouch from a full throttle launch so I vote yes


----------



## Jay29 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you I'm looking at a M6 so hopefully this thing will be in my garage when i get home in May. Throw the other wheels on and go to the track.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 26, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *I don't see how they will fit without mod work in the fender wells. If you can get it to work, I see no reason for the rear end to come apart unless you turn it in to a race car without beefing up the gearing. *


They will fit without modding anything. If he were to throw some Top Fuel 20" wide slicks on then yeah he'd have to tub it, put in a rear end, etc. arty: 

I plan on taking it to the track in 2 weeks to get some stock runs in before the mod-fest begins. If I have slicks by then I will let you know if I grenade the rear end or not. :cool


----------



## Jay29 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, Is your a4 or M6?


----------

